# De Moor on Trinity (cont.)



## dildaysc (Dec 19, 2019)

Here, De Moor wrestles with the Trinitarian Terminology of the Greek Christians.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KMK (Dec 19, 2019)

Dr. Dilday (and everyone else). For the moderators, it is helpful when people quote the particular passage or theme of the link that they want to discuss. Bare links require moderators to read the entire linked article or video in order to referee ensuing discussions.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 21, 2019)

KMK said:


> Dr. Dilday (and everyone else). For the moderators, it is helpful when people quote the particular passage or theme of the link that they want to discuss. Bare links require moderators to read the entire linked article or video in order to referee ensuing discussions.


Sure thing.


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 3, 2020)

Get your thinking cap on...

Some theologians have denied that "person" is anything other than a mere negation of actual communication. Here, De Moor argues that "person", as applied to the Doctrine of the Trinity, is a positive concept.


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 11, 2020)

The next section in De Moor is lengthy. Sorry for the delay. It is almost ready...


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 13, 2020)

Here, De Moor analyses Marckius' definition of "Personality" as it is applied to the Doctrine of the Trinity.


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 18, 2020)

On the relationship of Essence and Person in the Trinity, Calvin and Alting are fairly accessible.


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 4, 2020)

Although the historic Trinitarian vocabulary has been frequently criticized, it has proven remarkably durable, and has never been improved upon.

Here, De Moor defends the ongoing usefulness of this ancient terminology.


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 10, 2020)

Foundations of the Doctrine of the Trinity: De Moor asserts the Unity of the Divine Essence.


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 14, 2020)

Having established the Unity of the Divine Essence, De Moor here defends modal distinctions between the Three Divine Persons.


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 22, 2020)

Having introduced the fundamental Biblical concepts concerning the Trinity, De Moor here begins to relate them one to another...three Persons subsisting in one Divine Essence...


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 27, 2020)

Westminster Larger Catechism 9: '9. How many persons are there in the Godhead?

There be three persons in the Godhead, the Father, the Son, and the Holy Ghost; and these three are one true, eternal God, the same in substance, equal in power and glory; although distinguished by their personal properties.'

Here, De Moor takes up the equality of the Persons with respect to honor and glory.


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 3, 2020)

In the study of Theology, Church History is of great help. Indeed, its value can hardly be expressed.

It is easy for us to think that we have come up with some great new idea, or unparalleled theological insight. However, it is in History that we get to see (from the safety of the sidelines) theological ideas put to trial. Most theological ideas aren't really new. They have been put to trial at some put in history. So, how did that idea stand the rigors of examination?

Paul Maty failed to learn that lesson...to his peril (see here).


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 13, 2020)

The Deity and Personal Properties of the Son and Holy Spirit have received so much attention (because controversial), the Father is sometimes neglected.

Here, De Moor treats of the Personal Property of the Father.


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 17, 2020)

Before launching into a Biblical defense of the Generation of the Son, De Moor first carefully defines the concept, explaining what it does and doesn't mean.


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 27, 2020)

In contemplating the Eternal Generation of the Son by the Father, have you ever wondered about the expression in Psalm 2:7, "This day have I begotten thee"? Here, De Moor addresses this interesting text.


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 3, 2020)

De Moor continues the exegetical defense of the Eternal Generation of the Son from Micah 5:2...


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 14, 2020)

While it is certainly time to ponder the corona virus and its ways, we are also being called (indeed, more so) to consider the Person of Christ, and His ways with us.

Here, De Moor takes up the subject of the unique Sonship of Jesus Christ.


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 25, 2020)

Here, in De Moor's discussion of the Eternal Generation of the Son, he dives into the exposition of Proverbs 8 ... so interesting!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 27, 2020)

The Eternal Generation of the Son of God transcends all creaturely generation, with all creaturely imperfections removed.

A great mystery, to be sure...but one in which the Triune God is greatly glorified...


----------



## dildaysc (May 11, 2020)

American Christianity has become very man-centered.

Let us lift our eyes to the heavenly throne, and contemplate King Jesus.

De Moor on the Proper Generation of the Eternal Son of God.


----------



## dildaysc (May 23, 2020)

In the study of the Eternal Generation of the Son, John 5:26 is of particular interest. Check out De Moor's exposition of this important passage!


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 9, 2020)

De Moor's next section on the Trinity should be ready in a couple of days...


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 15, 2020)

Evangelicalism has become very man-centered. If one cannot immediately see how a Biblical doctrine benefits the self, there is little interest. Obviously, this is not spiritually healthy. Let us lift our eyes and minds above our selves, and contemplate God, who is the chief and highest Good. 

De Moor on the Communication of the Divine Essence through Generation.


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 22, 2020)

Some year ago, I came upon a passage in Jonathan Edwards in which he was discoursing on "the beauty of the Divine Being". I had been around Christianity all my life, but I had never heard anyone speak about God in this way. Western Christianity is very man-centered.

Let us lift our gaze, and contemplate the beauty of the Divine Being again!

De Moor on the Communication of the Divine Essence by Generation.


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 1, 2020)

Here, De Moor defends the Doctrine of the Eternal Generation of the Son (our blessed Jesus!) against the Ancient Arians.


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 18, 2020)

Coming very soon: De Moor's defense of the Doctrine of the Eternal Generation of the Son against the Socinians.


----------



## PezLad (Jul 18, 2020)

Augustine explains that the Father “begot [the Son] timelessly in such a way that the _life_ which the Father gave the Son by begetting him is co-eternal with the _life_ of the Father who gave it . . .” (_De trin._ XV.47, 432, italics mine).21 Thus, we should not think of the generation of the Son like “water flowing out from a hole in the ground or in the rock, but like light flowing from light” (_De trin._ IV.27, 172).22 The Son’s “light” is equal in its radiance to “light” of the Father.


----------



## PezLad (Jul 18, 2020)

Trinitarian Agency and the Eternal Subordination of the Son: An Augustinian Perspective - The Gospel Coalition


In recent years a debate has emerged among conservative evangelicals over the “eternal functional subordination” (EFS) of the Son. At the center of this dispute is the question of how we are to understand scriptural teaching regarding the nature of the Son’s eternal relationship to the Father...




www.thegospelcoalition.org


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 24, 2020)

Here, De Moor defends the Eternal Generation of the Son against Socinianism...


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 8, 2020)

It should be remembered, but is frequently forgotten, that the conflict with early Arminianism was over more than the doctrines of grace. Foundational articles concerning the Doctrine of God and the authority of Scripture were at stake. Here, we see that the Remonstrants were also following the Socinians in reformulating Christology.


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 19, 2020)

When I was in the midst of my theological studies, the Protestant Scholastics did not interest me much. They had been presented to me as more interested in philosophy, logic, and system, than in Scripture and interpretation. As interested as I am in philosophy and logic, I was much more interested in the knowledge of God that can be gleaned in Scripture, so I passed the Scholastics by...

Fast forward a number of years, and I discover that that presentation of the old Scholastics was a misrepresentation and caricature. As I have studied their writings, I have discovered the most profound, learned, and penetrating Biblical analysis that I have ever encountered.

Coming in the next few days, De Moor's treatment of Hebrews 5:8 and the correct interpretation of καίπερ...and its bearing upon the Doctrine of the Eternal Generation of the Son...


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 22, 2020)

dildaysc said:


> When I was in the midst of my theological studies, the Protestant Scholastics did not interest me much. They had been presented to me as more interested in philosophy, logic, and system, than in Scripture and interpretation. As interested as I am in philosophy and logic, I was much more interested in the knowledge of God that can be gleaned in Scripture, so I passed the Scholastics by...
> 
> Fast forward a number of years, and I discover that that presentation of the old Scholastics was a misrepresentation and caricature. As I have studied their writings, I have discovered the most profound, learned, and penetrating Biblical analysis that I have ever encountered.
> 
> Coming in the next few days, De Moor's treatment of Hebrews 5:8 and the correct interpretation of καίπερ...and its bearing upon the Doctrine of the Eternal Generation of the Son...


Here it is...


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 31, 2020)

De Moor concludes his defense of the Doctrine of Eternal Generation against the Remonstrants...


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 10, 2020)

De Moor, having addressed Socinian and Remonstrant objects to the Doctrine of Eternal Generation, now turns his attention to aberrant formulations of the doctrine among the Reformed...


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 17, 2020)

De Moor continues to address aberrant doctrinal formulations concerning the Eternal Generation of the Son...within the Reformed camp!


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 23, 2020)

In the controversy with Roellius, De Moor surveys the teaching of the Ecumenical Creeds and Reformed Confessions on the Doctrine of the Eternal Generation of the Son.


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 2, 2020)

The Theologians of Leiden complain that Roellius symbolizes with the Arians...


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 14, 2020)

De Moor concludes his defense of the Doctrine of Eternal Generation by answering Roellius' Objections and Evasions.


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 20, 2020)

Having defended the Son's Eternal Generation from the Father, De Moor goes on to assert that the Son is nevertheless Autotheos, God of Himself...


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 30, 2020)

Interested in historical theology...

In this post, De Moor gives the history of the Autothean controversy. Familiar? If you want better to understand who Jesus is, you should get acquainted with it.


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 7, 2020)

Western Christianity is very man-centered. We spend a lot of time contemplating, "How does Christ benefit me?", and comparatively little time contemplating, "Who is Jesus Christ?" Jesus is worth the study; He is beautiful.

In this post, De Moor defends a qualified use of the term "Autotheos" (God of Himself) to the Eternal Son.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 13, 2020)

De Moor begins his discussion of the "Procession" of the Holy Spirit from the Father and the Son by a discussion of John 15:26.


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 17, 2020)

Does John 15:26 teach the internal, eternal, and personal procession of the Spirit from the Father? or is the procession merely external and economic?

Here, De Moor defends the former (the historic orthodox position) against Lampe...


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 23, 2020)

For those interested in historical theology, this post is a must...

De Moor brings a dizzying array of citations, demonstrating the agreement of the Orthodox on the Procession of the Spirit.


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 2, 2020)

If each Person of the Trinity is holy, why is the term "holy" so frequently attached to the Third Person (the Holy Spirit)?

In this post, De Moor explores the significance...


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 14, 2020)

Theology matters.

The controversy between the Greeks and the Latins over the Procession of the Spirit has important implications for the doctrine of God, but has also impacted World history for a millennium and a half!

In this post...


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 18, 2020)

Historically, the Church has affirmed that the Son is begotten by the Father, and that the Spirit proceeds from the Father and the Son.

What is the distinction between this Generation and Procession?

In this post, De Moor explores...


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 28, 2020)

It is sometimes asked: "If the Doctrine of the Trinity is so important, why does God wait until the New Testament to reveal it?"

The short answer: He doesn't.

In this post, De Moor begins to gather the Old Testament evidence...


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 7, 2021)

I am currently translating an extended section from De Moor, in which he addresses whether "Elohim" indicates a plurality of Persons in God. Available soon...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 15, 2021)

Interested in Historical Theology?

Does the Divine Name "Elohim" indicate a plurality of Persons in the Divine Essence?

The Reformed were divided over the issue. Read the discussion...


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 27, 2021)

Was the Doctrine of the Trinity taught in the Old Testament?

In this post, De Moor continues to compile the evidence, and bring the texts...


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 5, 2021)

The visit of the three men to Abraham before the destruction of Sodom...

Does this have anything to do with the Doctrine of the Trinity?

De Moor discusses...


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 15, 2021)

The Church Fathers bid us to go down to Jordan, to learn of the Trinity.

Let us visit the wilderness of Judea, haunt of John, with De Moor as our guide...


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 22, 2021)

Coming soon: De Moor on 1 John 5:7...

De Moor on the Trinity so far.


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 2, 2021)

The next section from De Moor is not quite ready yet.

However, it has a large section on the textual issues related to 1 John 5:7.

De Moor on the Trinity so far.


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 6, 2021)

Does 1 John 5:7 belong?

In the next installment, De Moor will tackle that very issue.

In the meantime, he expounds upon the doctrinal significance of the passage...


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 17, 2021)

Does 1 John 5:7 belong?

De Moor begins to look at the evidence provided by manuscripts and internal coherence.

Next installment: the witness of the Fathers.

Don't miss Poole in the "Comments"!


----------



## dildaysc (Mar 29, 2021)

Does 1 John 5:7 belong?

De Moor takes up the testimony of the Fathers. Very interesting...


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 8, 2021)

The final installment from De Moor on 1 John 5:7 is almost complete. I should have it ready in a couple of days...

Previous installments: https://www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/blog/categories/de-moor-on-trinity


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 13, 2021)

Does 1 John 5:7 belong?

If 1 John 5:7 belongs, how is it that it is omitted in so many manuscripts?

De Moor searches Church History for answers (final installment on 1 John 5:7).


----------



## dildaysc (Apr 30, 2021)

In this post, De Moor paints a theological landscape, and places the Socinians among the Anti-Trinitarians.


----------



## dildaysc (May 10, 2021)

Here, De Moor begins to answer the Anti-Trinitarian arguments of the Socinians...


----------



## dildaysc (May 25, 2021)

De Moor defends the Doctrine of the Trinity against the logical assaults of the Socinians!

A tour de force in Scholastic methodology!









De Moor V:20: Answering the Anti-Trinitarian Objections of the Socinians, Part 2


Upon those logical arguments that they set in opposition, it is to be said in general, that they, because of our finite nature, and God’s infinity and truth, are to be put in subjection to Revelation, according to 2 Corinthians 10:5. Indeed, logical arguments of this sort frequently miss the...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## Stillwaters (May 27, 2021)

dildaysc said:


> Get your thinking cap on...
> 
> Some theologians have denied that "person" is anything other than a mere negation of actual communication. Here, De Moor argues that "person", as applied to the Doctrine of the Trinity, is a positive concept.


I can't find the wording you stated of "it is a positive concept".

This is what I found ==> "We have also shown that _subsistence in the abstract_ does NOT consist in anything _positive_, "

Am I misunderstanding what you said?


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 5, 2021)

Who is Jesus Christ? Can there be a more important question?

De Moor considers His identity from the Divine Titles ascribed to Him in Scripture.

https://www.fromreformationtoreform...Christ-demonstrated-from-divine-titles-part-1


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 11, 2021)

Protestant Scholasticism has been horribly misrepresented by modern scholarship, as if they were interested in logic and philosophy, but not Scripture.

Here, De Moor takes up 1 Timothy 3:16, showing an intense interest, not only in its theological implications, but also in textual and exegetical issues.

https://www.fromreformationtoreform...Christ-demonstrated-from-divine-titles-part-2


----------



## dildaysc (Jun 22, 2021)

Here, De Moor concludes his argument for the Deity of Christ from the Divine Names and Titles ascribed to Him in the Scripture.

Praise be to the Lamb!

https://www.fromreformationtoreform...Christ-demonstrated-from-divine-titles-part-3


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 6, 2021)

Having demonstrated the Deity of Christ from the Divine Titles ascribed to Him, De Moor now moves on to his demonstration from the Divine Attributes!

https://www.fromreformationtoreform...st-demonstrated-from-divine-attributes-part-1


----------



## dildaysc (Jul 17, 2021)

Here, De Moor argues for the Deity of Christ from the Scriptural attribution of ETERNITY to Him!

https://www.fromreformationtoreform...st-demonstrated-from-divine-attributes-part-2


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 2, 2021)

Take and read...and marvel at the beauty of our Jesus!

https://www.fromreformationtoreform...st-demonstrated-from-divine-attributes-part-3


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 5, 2021)

Here, our Jesus shows Himself to be the Mighty God by His Divine Works!

https://www.fromreformationtoreform...eity-of-Christ-demonstrated-from-divine-works


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 19, 2021)

Our matchless and majestic Jesus! worthy of Divine Worship and Praise!

www.fromreformationtoreformation.com/post/de-moor-v-21-the-deity-of-Christ-demonstrated-from-divine-worship


----------



## dildaysc (Aug 31, 2021)

I have been sick, so I have not been getting a lot of translation done. I hope to have a new post in a few days.


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 8, 2021)

Was the heresiarch Ebion a real, historical person?

De Moor explores the testimony of the Church Fathers...









De Moor V:22: The Deity of the Son Defended, Part 1


The first four centuries after the birth of Christ were abounding in those that were opposed to the True Deity of the Son of God; see HOORNBEECK’S Apparatum ad Controversiam Socinianismi, pages 7-12; BULL’S Judicium Ecclesiæ Catholicæ de Necessitate credendi, quod Dominus noster Jesus Christus...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 15, 2021)

De Moor surveys the earliest deniers of the Deity of our blessed Jesus.

Valuable...









De Moor V:22: The Deity of the Son Defended, Part 2


Concerning the Cerinthians, AUGUSTINE, de Hæresibus, chapter VIII: The Cerinthians were affirming…that Jesus was merely a man. However, the same relate that the Christ joined Himself with the man Jesus, in the time of public administration of that office in the earth, and that Jesus was going...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 20, 2021)

De Moor chronicles the enduring influence of the arch-heretic Paul of Samosata in Photinus.









De Moor V:22: The Deity of the Son Defended, Part 3


Advancing to the third Century, our AUTHOR makes mention of the Samosatenians or Paulianists, concerning whom AUGUSTINE, de Hæresibus, chapter XLIV, speaks, The Paulianists, following Paul of Samosata, say that Christ was not always God, but assert His beginning, when He was born of Mary, and do...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 23, 2021)

The Arminian controversy in the Netherlands was not only over the doctrines of grace, but also over the Trinity as a necessary doctrine.

De Moor's account reminds us...









De Moor V:22: The Deity of the Son Defended, Part 4


Today’s Anti-Trinitarians follow the footsteps of these; whether they now yield unto the opinion of Arius with Erasmus Johannes, who at Claudiopolis[1] in the Assembly of Anti-Trinitarians served as minister, with whom Socinus disputed this matter, who published this disputation in 1595...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Sep 28, 2021)

De Moor now turns his attention from the history of the Anti-Trinitarians to a refutation of their arguments.









De Moor V:22: The Deity of the Son Defended, Part 5


They Object: 1. Passages; in which, α. He, as the Son and Image of God, is distinguished from God; Catechesis Racoviana, chapter I de Cognitione Personæ Christi, question 73, page 105, But indeed, from this, that Christ is the Son of God, He appears not to be that god: otherwise He would be...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 5, 2021)

The ancient, heretical denial of the Person of the Holy Spirit has never really gone away, and is alive and well in the present day.

De Moor investigates the relevant Scripture passages...









De Moor V:23: The Truth of the Spirit's Person Defended, Part 1


Since ancient and recent Heresy concerning the Holy Spirit varies more greatly, it is to be distinctly held: First, that He is a True Peron, which is proven; α. By His Personal Names, to be reviewed at greater length in § 26, so that the true Deity of the Spirit might also be proven from them...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 13, 2021)

The Socianians denied the Spirit to be a true Person.

Here, De Moor tackles an assortment of their arguments...









De Moor V:23: The Truth of the Spirit's Person Defended, Part 2


δ. By Personal Works, which are everywhere attributed to the Spirit; for example, to testify concerning Christ,[1] to teach the Apostles,[2] to reveal future things,[3] to separate and call Apostles and Pastors to the ministry with a distinct commission,[4] to regenerate the elect,[5] to dwell...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 22, 2021)

The denial of the true Person of the Holy Spirit (a heresy) is alive and well among us.

De Moor gives us Biblical ammunition to fight this persistent error!









De Moor V:23: The Truth of the Spirit's Person Defended, Part 3


ϛ. Finally, the Spirit is with great frequency joined with other Persons, as one that is Himself a Person also, whether created, Acts 15:28; compare BECMANN, Exercitationibus Theologicis XI, page 154: or uncreated, 2 Corinthians 13:14; 1 John 5:7; John 14:16. If the Father and the Son...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Oct 26, 2021)

The true Person and Deity of the Holy Spirit...these precious truths are yet under attack!

De Moor provides "Boot Camp" training, so that we might be prepared for the defense!









De Moor V:23: The Truth of the Spirit's Person Defended, Part 4


They Object, 2. Passages in which Sending, Giving, Sharing are attributed to the Spirit, John 14:16; Acts 2:17; 1 John 4:13; etc.: see this Objection also in Catechesi Racoviana, chapter VI, question 12, page 213, “That the Holy Spirit is not a Person in the Deity, you are able to learn from...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 1, 2021)

The Deity of the Holy Spirit has been attacked from every conceivable angle. Sometimes opponents have been forced to admit His true personality, so they attack His personality as distinct from that of the Father and the Son.

De Moor defends the Person of the Spirit as distinct...









De Moor V:24: The Spirit as a Distinct Person


Second, it is to be believed that the Holy Spirit is a Person Distinct from the Father and the Son; which we prove: α. From the personal Name of the Holy Spirit. The Triune God is predicatively called Spirit, John 4:24, to declare His spiritual Essence, which is also declared to be Holy...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 4, 2021)

The Deity of the Holy Spirit has been attacked from every conceivable angle.

Is "Holy Spirit" merely a collective term for God's Holy Angels?

De Moor denies...









De Moor V:24: The Spirit as a Single Person


Third, it is also to be observed, that the Spirit is One Individual Person: α. From this, that He is mentioned Individually, not sometimes, but here and there and everywhere, with that passage in Revelation 1:4 only excepted, and with the history of the emblematic vision then delivered...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 17, 2021)

De Moor begins his defense of the Deity of the Person of the Holy Spirit by a consideration of the Scriptural names and titles attributed to Him...









De Moor V:26: Defense of the Deity of the Holy Spirit, Part 1


Finally, fourth, it is to be asserted that the Holy Spirit is a Person truly Divine, or God, against all Pneumatomachi, Ancient and Recent; of which sort especially are the Macedonians of old, called Pneumatomachi, Spirit-fighters, from their error, as AUGUSTINE notes, de Hæresibus, chapter LII...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Nov 20, 2021)

De Moor continues his Biblical defense of the Deity of the Holy Spirit with a consideration of His attributes...









De Moor V:26: Defense of the Deity of the Holy Spirit, Part 2


2. From Attributes, Eternity, Genesis 1:2. They take exception that the Pre-existence of the Spirit before the created mass is not proven from this passage, nor His Eternity by consequence,; since the Water over which He was brooding, and the Earth, rude and disordered, were both existing at...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 1, 2021)

De Moor continues his defense of the Deity of the Holy Spirit, by considering the divine works attributed to Him in Scripture.

Wholesome and so very important!









De Moor V:26: Defense of the Deity of the Holy Spirit, Part 3


3. From Works: α. Both of Nature, of which sort is Creation, Genesis 1:2, where the Spirit of God is found,וְר֣וּחַ אֱלֹהִ֔ים מְרַחֶ֖פֶת עַל־פְּנֵ֥י הַמָּֽיִם׃, and the Spirit of God brooded upon the face of the waters, with the similitude taken from birds, which either brood over their eggs...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 6, 2021)

Here we have a sobering reminder that the original Arminian controversy was not just over the Doctrines of Grace, but also over the Necessity of the Doctrine of the Trinity.

De Moor discusses...









De Moor V:26: Defense of the Deity of the Holy Spirit, Part 4


4. From Divine Worship, of Baptism into His Name, commanded in Matthew 28:19; whence ATHANASIUS also proves the Deity of the Spirit, Epistle I ad Serapion de Spiritu Sancto, opera, tome 2, page 14: compare what things I have observed on this passage in § 17; and WITTICH’S Causam Spiritus...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 13, 2021)

It is sometimes asserted that the ancient Church Fathers knew nothing of the Deity of the Holy Spirit.

De Moor demonstrates the contrary...









De Moor V:26: Defense of the Deity of the Holy Spirit, Part 5


Read carefully THEODORET, discourses in favor of the true Deity of the Holy Spirit, Hæreticarum Fabularum, book V, chapter III, opera, tome 4, pages 257-260. See the same Deity of the Holy Spirit confirmed and defended at length by the Holy Fathers, ATHANASIUS, EPIPHANIUS, GREGORY NYSSEN, and...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 14, 2021)

After a lengthy Biblical defense of the Deity of the Holy Spirit, De Moor takes up a handful of lingering objections from Scripture texts. Pointed and concise...









De Moor V:27: Defense of the Deity of the Holy Spirit, Part 6


Our AUTHOR advises that there are hardly any unresolved Objections remaining: only we desire here to consider the ἡττήματα/blots on the divine Perfections apparently ascribed to the Spirit, but only apparently. Thus, for example: They Object, α. That the Spirit is not Eternal, John 7:39, οὔπω...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Dec 28, 2021)

Can unaided reason, in man's fallen state, operating on nature, deduce the Doctrine of the Trinity?

De Moor denies...









De Moor V:28: The Sublimity of the Doctrine of the Trinity, Part 1


The Doctrine of the Trinity, hitherto explained and abundantly confirmed, our AUTHOR now at length commends from its Sublimity, § 28; from its Necessity, § 29, and also from its Utility, § 30. The Doctrine of the Trinity is so sublime, that it surpasses the Reason of corrupt Man, from which it...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 3, 2022)

Can unaided reason, in man's fallen state, operating on nature, deduce the Doctrine of the Trinity?

De Moor denies...









De Moor V:28: The Sublimity of the Doctrine of the Trinity, Part 2


Our AUTHOR resolves the Objections that are asserted in favor of the natural knowledge of this Doctrine; and at the same time shows that it is perilous in the extreme to wish to illustrate this Mystery from Arguments and Similitudes taken from nature. They Object, 1. various Passages, α...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 13, 2022)

Were there vestiges of Trinitarian doctrine among the ancient Gentiles?

If so, did it come from fallen reason operating upon nature?

De Moor explores...









De Moor V:28: The Sublimity of the Doctrine of the Trinity, Part 3


They Object, 2. the Authority of Hermes Trismegistus,[1] the Sibyls,[2] Plato, etc. Thus ATHANASIUS KIRCHER[3] out of HERMES TRISMEGISTUS sets forth what things he believes to have regard to this: yet Kircher does not hence conclude in favor of the natural knowledge of this Mystery; but he...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 19, 2022)

Sometimes, in order to elucidate the Doctrine of the Trinity, arguments and similitudes are brought from nature. But does this make matters more or less clear?

De Moor cautions us...









De Moor V:28: The Sublimity of the Doctrine of the Trinity, Part 4


They Object, 3. various Arguments and Similitudes, reviewed by our AUTHOR. I Respond with our AUTHOR, that both of these are only discovered after Revelation, and that they are invalid and dissimilar in many ways: so that the Arguments adduced do not at all have the force of demonstration...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 22, 2022)

It is sometimes asserted that the Doctrine of the Trinity is not necessary for salvation.

A strange assertion...

De Moor demonstrates the opposite from Scripture...









De Moor V:29: The Necessity of the Doctrine of the Trinity, Part 1


The Doctrine of the Trinity is also an Article necessary to be believed for Salvation. That is, this doctrine, with respect to the matter, not with respect to all the terms that are able to be applied in expressing it; is so Necessary, that it is not able to be denied without the loss of...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Jan 28, 2022)

The Arminian Crisis in the Netherlands was not just about the doctrines of grace, as precious as they are. The Remonstrants had also introduced a destructive criticism of the Scripture (principium cognoscendi), and denied the necessity of the Doctrine of the Trinity (principium essendi).

De Moor takes us back to the latter issue...









De Moor V:29: The Necessity of the Doctrine of the Trinity, Part 2


The Remonstrants here set themselves in opposition, inasmuch as Episcopius in TRIGLAND responds to the Question concerning the Necessity of this Article, that to him the Arguments on the negative side appear to be of far more weight; see Antapologiam, chapter V, pages 78b, 86b-88. The πρῶτα...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 1, 2022)

The Arminian conflict in the Netherlands was not just about the Doctrines of Grace...

Here, De Moor defends the practical usefulness of the Doctrine of the Trinity against the assaults of the old Arminian Remonstrants...









De Moor V:30: The Utility of the Doctrine of the Trinity


We additionally observe, that the doctrine of the Trinity is also deservedly commended by its Utility for the practice of true Piety, against the same Remonstrants, who think that no particular practical Uses are able to be derived from the doctrine of the Trinity, beyond those that the doctrine...




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------



## dildaysc (Feb 4, 2022)

Completing this thread...

De Moor's massive and masterly treatment of the Doctrine of the Trinity is now available for the first time in English! in its entirety! free and online!









De Moor on Trinity


Bernardinus De Moor takes through his massive Biblical and Theological treatment of the Doctrine of the Trinity.




www.fromreformationtoreformation.com


----------

